# Happy Birthday wvdawg!



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2017)

Hope you have a good one, man!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks!  Good so far - playing with grandsons both here since school is out!  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday WV Dawg. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 11, 2017)

*Happy Birthday*

Here's wishing you the best,keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday WVDawg.  Hope Irma didn't make too big a mess of your day.

Hoss


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 11, 2017)

Georgia sends West Virginia his best!!! Happy cake day buddy


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday!  Hope it's a great year!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone.  Real nice day despite the storms!


----------



## carver (Sep 11, 2017)

Big happy B'day Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks Jerry.


----------

